# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ku e shikoni ju veten pas 10 vjetësh?

## fiso

Le te themi qe te gjithe kane objektiva, le te themi qe te gjithe kane endrra, une do ju ftoja qe ju te flisni per ato gjera qe per ju tani per tani kane me shume rendesi, dhe sa nga ju tani per momentin kane ide te qarta se ku e shohin veten e tyre mbas 10 vjetesh??????
Mos nguroni te flisni nqs ju mendoni se e dine çfare pozicioni do te keni mbas 10 vjetesh?????????????

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Se di ku e shof , asnjeher sdel ashtu sic bej plan un , kshuqe do ta le jeten te marr rrjedhen qe do , uroj te jem e lumtur ..

----------


## ZaVraKja

*E shoh me familje ne pun duke shkuar qdo vit ne pushime..por ndoshta edhe vdes nuk i dihet jetes...*

----------


## land

nese jam gjalle akoma,me nje vajze(augusta b) qe e dua pergjithmone,ne europen perendimore(ku jetoj aktualisht).

----------


## Marijuana85

shnosh gjithashtu edhe te afert e mij e me nje pune te mire ...

ps: egziston nje teme e njejt ne Forum 
pershendetje

----------


## Erlebnisse

e shikoj ne ndonje ministri ishalla hahahahahhahahaha, eh do me pelqente te pakten...

----------


## MaDaBeR

"Cfare ben mend ne shtepi, nuk del ne pazar" eshte afersisht nje fjale e urte nga anet e mia. Pra nuk mund ta them saktesisht se ku mund te jem.

Ndoshta larg Shqiperise i martuar dhe me femije, ose dhe beqar, por qejfi ma ka qe pas shkolles tja kepus njehere perjashta.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

E shikoj ne Kine :P 
Se di mbase....ktu ku jam.

----------


## niktironci

Nje zot e di.

----------


## Musa`

> e shikoj ne ndonje ministri ishalla hahahahahhahahaha, eh do me pelqente te pakten...


tu numru dosje eeeee

----------


## AlbaneZ

Tia fut p... kot sikur nuk shkon  :buzeqeshje: 

Eshte periudhe goxha e gjate per te menduar se ku mund te jem pas 10 vitesh.

----------


## oliver55

Besoj se ne FORUMIN SHQIPTAR do te jem dhe pas 10 vjetesh.

----------


## Qendi

Nuk di si ta parashikoj , para 10 vitesh mendoja që pas 10 vjetësh unë do jem njeri i veçant , ja ku jam sot , kështu që nuk po parashikoj asgjë.

----------


## maryp

mbase ketu ku jam o mbase ne shqiperi apo ne irlande...me siguri dua te mos jem vetem dhe shpresoj te realizoj endren time per te shkruar librin qe kam ne mendje

----------


## ooooo

mbi ose nen dhe  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

I bashkohem mendimit te nje parafolsi qe thote qe "ti ja fut p... kot"!!

Un sdi ku do jeme neser, lere pas 10 vjetesh, allah allah me ka njerz!

----------


## RaPSouL

Pas 10 vjetesh e shikoj veten time atje ku do me dergoj fati, si dihet fatit ndoshta nuk jam gjalle deri pas 10 vjetesh keshtu le tia lejm fatit dhe ti jetojme keto dite qe po i jetojme.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> tu numru dosje eeeee


Cfare numerimi dosjesh mer jahu, tu ndrit vendin mer, po qesh e zonja!

----------


## BlackEagle

Beh, mendoj se do ta shoh veten ne pasqyre,ne ndonje foto apo video ne syte e ndonjeres, apo, ne ndonje pellg me uje te qete, ku tjeter ! 
Shihet vetja para murit !?  Jo hë !

----------


## Nyx

Mbas 10 vjetesh si kohe e gjate per te parashikuar se ku do jem, se nuk i dihet ne do jem gjalle neser apo jo, po meqe njeriu ecen me shpresa dhe endrra le te themi qe mendoj se do jem ketu ku jam, ne punen qe dua, me njerezit qe dua ... edhe pse me vjen icik tharte ta pranoj do jem 10 vjet me e plakur, po te pakten 10 vjet me afer vdekjes :perqeshje:

----------

